# FLUANCE? Anyone have these?



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

found them on the sponsor list and read through the specs and reviews I could find online. seems like good value but wondering if anyone on here owns a set? I have a Pioneer VSX-1122k - rated at max output of 160watts, is that adequate for these speakers?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Your receiver should do fine with the Fluance speakers. I'm actually working with them now to get some XL series speakers for review. Stay tuned!


----------

